# 1962/63 s-225



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting a thread for this machine. Purchased off C/L in 1/14. Advertised as mint condition. Starter rope broke before I could get there. One of the original guide wheels has been replaced. Missing the left side shroud. Been trying to get the recoil off, it's not easy. The engine may have to come off to do this. Three pics from day of purchase:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I see what the bracket is for, it has an LED light mounted on it. 

The guy who I bought mine from said he replaced the pull cord and he had a witch of a time replacing it.
He didn't say anything about taking the engine off to do it.

I was told when you go to start the blower pull the cord till you feel a little resistance then let it rewind, then pull to start. 
And when you pull to start, don't pull out all the way. He said there is no need to yank the cord to the max.
I guess he was right as that is what I do and mine starts around the third or fourth pull. 

I have not taken the front engine cover off mine yet, I have been thinking about taking it off and having a look in there.

What problem are you having with it?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The recoil isn't that bad of a job....you just have to realize that things are gonna have to come apart, and there's no other way 

Tough part is that the rope goes out the standard recoil and through the secondary cover. You have to undo the chute chain and all the upper linkage, carb, all the guards, and then you should be able to get it off pretty easily. Done the job before but it's been a few years.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find!
Post the Briggs numbers from the engine tag, and we can get the exact model year.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That is a cool looking blower, good score


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Info from the Briggs & Stratton tag:
Model 100202
Type 401052
Ser. # 6208280
Once I got the shrouds off I can see that they have been repainted. The rest of the machine is original. I got the recoil part way off, that's where I got stuck.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Info from the Briggs & Stratton tag:
> Model 100202
> Type 401052
> Ser. # 6208280
> Once I got the shrouds off I can see that they have been repainted. The rest of the machine is original. I got the recoil part way off, that's where I got stuck.


Your serial number says that it was built August 28 1962. At plant #0? 
That is odd plant #0.

Did you see where I said I believe that side cover your missing is on the 226?
Your machine looks just like my 226 I think the covers might be the same.
I am waiting for someone to verify that.

Edit,
Mine is the same model number just a different year, mine is 1963. The cover from mine should work on yours.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that one were the whole impeller housing rotates to go left to right ??


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is that one were the whole impeller housing rotates to go left to right ??


Who you asking Frog?

Do you mean his missing panel?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Starting a thread for this machine. Purchased off C/L in 1/14. Advertised as mint condition. Starter rope broke before I could get there. One of the original guide wheels has been replaced. Missing the left side shroud. Been trying to get the recoil off, it's not easy. The engine may have to come off to do this. Three pics from day of purchase:



there is a LOT of snowbird sheetmetal body parts on Ebay now for sale, you may be able to get the few parts you need there

20 results for *snowbird snowblower* 
Follow *snowbird snowblower* to get e-mail alerts and updates on your eBay Feed.

Unfollow *snowbird snowblower* to stop getting updates on your eBay Feed.

Yay! You're now following *snowbird snowblower* in your eBay Feed.You will receive email alerts for new listings. 

Dont send me e-mail alerts.

Follow this search 

snowbird snowblower: 




*Items in search results*








*



 *
$17.59
or Best Offer
 









 





*



 *
$99.99
0 bids
 
2d 7h left (Tuesday, 12AM)
 





*



 *
$49.99
or Best Offer
Free shipping
 









 





*



 *
$39.99
0 bids
 
3d 13h left (Wednesday, 5AM)
Extended holiday returns









 





*



 *
$49.99
or Best Offer
Free shipping
 









 





*



 *
$35.00
Buy It Now
Free shipping
 





*



 *
$24.99
0 bids
 
3d 15h left (Wednesday, 8AM)
Extended holiday returns









 





*



 *
$95.00
or Best Offer
 





*



 *
$49.99
or Best Offer
Free shipping
 









 





*



 *
$49.99
0 bids
 
2d 13h left (Tuesday, 6AM)
Extended holiday returns









 





*



 *
$250.00
or Best Offer
 





*



 *
$44.44
or Best Offer
Free shipping
 









 





*



 *
$39.99
0 bids
$99.99
Buy It Now
 
4d 17h left (Thursday, 9AM)
 





*



 *
$49.99
or Best Offer
Free shipping
 









 





*



 *
$20.00
Buy It Now


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey GreenMtnMan.

Do you have the pdf of the parts diagrams?
Scot e mailed me mine.

60049 is the part number for the missing panel.
At least it is for mine, look at yours if you have it what is your part number for the panel?

Mine is reference number 85 on the diagram. With a part number listed as 60049.
They look to be the same panel.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo. most of them have been on there for a while and keep getting re listed.
I do see a few new items have been added, thanks for posting.

The panel he needs is not there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Who you asking Frog?
> 
> Do you mean his missing panel?


Asking about the snow blower we're discussing in the thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is that one were the whole impeller housing rotates to go left to right ??





Kiss4aFrog said:


> Asking about the snow blower we're discussing in the thread.



I know that.

Is WHAT the one were the whole impeller housing rotates to go left to right ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Big Ed, look up to where you just quoted me asking about the "whole impeller housing"

That's WHAT


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Never mind I guess your asking about the re coil that got stuck? That is called the front engine cover on the diagram, it has the re coil in it.

I guess yes then, it looks like it is stuck there maybe?
I never had mine off yet.

GreenMtnMan takes a lot of naps, it might take a few days for him to see the questions.

Edit,
I asked him about his car in the driveway last March I think it was, he answered last week.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like he might have to finish taking the chain bar off and then tilt the engine cover forward to slip it up and off the bottom?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I re-checked the serial number on the engine and that is correct. I do not have the PDF parts or service manual for this model. I've been keeping an eye on Ebay, nothing has come up that I can use. Getting the side panel is not a big deal. It seems like most folks took them off due to vibration noise. If one turns up at a reasonable price I would buy it. I had an S-263 that I picked up really cheap. It had sat outside, everything on it was seized. But there was nothing missing. I had to remove one of the wheel bolts just to move it around. I gave it to a guy who promised he was going to fully restore it. Be patient with me, I work six days a week, and I have a lot of irons in the fire, but I want to get this going and see what it will do.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I re-checked the serial number on the engine and that is correct. I do not have the PDF parts or service manual for this model. I've been keeping an eye on Ebay, nothing has come up that I can use. Getting the side panel is not a big deal. It seems like most folks took them off due to vibration noise. If one turns up at a reasonable price I would buy it. I had an S-263 that I picked up really cheap. It had sat outside, everything on it was seized. But there was nothing missing. I had to remove one of the wheel bolts just to move it around. I gave it to a guy who promised he was going to fully restore it. Be patient with me, I work six days a week, and I have a lot of irons in the fire, but I want to get this going and see what it will do.


No problem I was only busting on you.
During the week I work a lot too, work, sleep, work!

You do know that the one bolt on the chain side is the sheer bolt? 
Don't replace it with a stronger bolt.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was asking GreenMtnMan if on his snowbird S-225 if the whole impeller housing moved back and forth to direct snow left or right.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I was asking GreenMtnMan if on his snowbird S-225 if the whole impeller housing moved back and forth to direct snow left or right.


Yes, you crank it and the whole housing moves back and forth to each side.
The rod with the gear on top in the picture has a chain hooked to it. 
There is a crank up by the handles bars that connects to that rod and you crank it to turn the chute left or right.

I think maybe if he takes that rod off the front too he may be able to tilt the top of the cover forward to slip it up and off.
Maybe? I never had mine off yet.

Edit,
Or maybe just punch out the pin holding that gear on the rod to get it out of the way?
Up by the handle bars there is another pin holding the rod on.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Success!! I apparently turned the recoil just right and it fell right off. Looks like someone else bent part of it doing the same thing. One step closer to getting this into some snow. I also noticed something under one on the shrouds. Maybe this is one of the forum members??


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You think he would have painted the inside too?
I hope you didn't add anymore scratches to his paint job.
Is that the heater box off the carb & gas tank with his name?

Now is the time to inspect the chute cable, hows it look?

See the cover on the chute housing?
You might as well pop that off and oil up the cable pulleys too.

Is the 226 parts diagram helping any?
Looks to be the same as your 225?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, that is the cover over the gas tank. One of the catches has broken off, someone riveted it back on. I plan to lube everything I can while its apart. The manuals will be a huge help, I've spent some time today reading them. I also have an S-263 manual I've been reading.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have a cable for the chute. The chain goes around the barrel and up around the sprocket. What's the lever on the right side of the barrel for?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I don't have a cable for the chute. The chain goes around the barrel and up around the sprocket. What's the lever on the right side of the barrel for?


You pick up the lever to manually move the chute.
You don't have a cable to turn the chute?
Is there a cover with 1 bolt holding it on by the chute on the drum?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You have a cable, it is hard to see in the 225 manual I sent, open up the 226 manual and you can see it better. Part number 96 is the cable pulley.
On the 225 manual it is the same part number 96.

If you pop the cable cover off (1 bolt) you will see the cable, it is on the drum that the chute sits on. It is about the only bolt you will see.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The cable itself is reference number 138 on the diagram.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Got it. Appears to be in good shape and well lubed. Could be 'fun' to replace.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Ed - Have you ever taken your belt cover off? Did you have to take off the handle tubes?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Got it. Appears to be in good shape and well lubed. Could be 'fun' to replace.


Uhhhh....no....it's not fun to replace AT ALL. Don't unwind it....see if the cable just came loose first.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Big Ed - Have you ever taken your belt cover off? Did you have to take off the handle tubes?


The handles won't have to come off. Four screws....the two rear screws of the top cover and two screws on the front of the cover. You may need to hold the gearshift in reverse to get the belt cover off.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Big Ed - Have you ever taken your belt cover off? Did you have to take off the handle tubes?


I had a problem getting my cover off and I was taking off the handle bars anyway. I cleaned them up from rust to what you see now.

As Tim explained to me, someone did not adjust the belts right and the cover hits the bracket. It doesn't allow the cover to come off because you can't move it enough to clear the handle bars.
I adjusted the belts and it goes on and off easy now.

Your cover giving you problems?

Pictures and posts talking about it are in here,

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird.html


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Got it, as Tim said, pull the shifter all the way back. Looks pretty clean in there. Belts look pretty new.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Turn the pulley till the hole lines up with the bottom and remove the plug to check the gear oil.
It should be level with the bottom of the plug.

My belt was so unadjusted I couldn't get my cover off no matter what gear I tried.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, how in the world would you get gear lube in there? I'm guessing a piece of hose on the tip of the lube bottle. I got my recoil fixed so now the re-assembly begins!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

How'd you ever make out with the chute turn cable?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

The chute turn cable is there, its in perfect shape, even well lubed. I'm going to snug it up a little and give it some white lithium grease. One thing I just noticed is my machine is missing the white chute release trigger cap. I think all the other parts are still there.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> The chute turn cable is there, its in perfect shape, even well lubed. I'm going to snug it up a little and give it some white lithium grease. One thing I just noticed is my machine is missing the white chute release trigger cap. I think all the other parts are still there.


How do you snug it up? The chute cable? I didn't really look into the how to part of that yet.
Been busy busy at work! eat, sleep, work! eat, sleep, work!
This is normally the slow time of the year!

What is a "white chute release trigger cap"? For the lever on the bottom?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

One of the manuals you sent me tells how to adjust the cable among other things. Look at the 225 on Scots site and you will see the white thing in front of the shift lever. Come on, pay attention!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> One of the manuals you sent me tells how to adjust the cable among other things. Look at the 225 on Scots site and you will see the white thing in front of the shift lever. Come on, pay attention!!


I asked about a lever up there in a different thread, on a different snow Bird model and never got an answer. It was in another spot by the shifter lever, it was along side of it not in the front like yours. That is what it must be for, I see it now on Scott's site.
I don't have any on mine?

Now.........what does a chute release lever do?
I guess it unlocks the chute,  but you need to explain the working principals of the lever, hows it work? Does it somehow connect to the chutes crank rod to keep it from turning?
I guess I don't have one as they figured that you didn't need a chute lock anyway? Why would you need one, my chute doesn't move around by itself while operating it? Though I have not blown any snow yet it seems like a lock lever would just be more of an annoyance, instead of a benefit.

So.....that is how you adjust the cable?
*Look at the manual? *
Sounds easy enough, I guess I will have to go and look.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

It's alive!!! Put on a pot of coffee this afternoon and kicked in the turbo. Got it back together and she started on the 4th pull. Purrs like a kitten! The toughest part - feeding the starter rope through the tube on the front shroud. I ended up taping a small toothpick size piece of wood to the rope and feeding it through. I'll try to get some outside shots tomorrow. This machine would be a PITA for me to use as my regular blower. You have to stop the machine and go to the side to rotate the chute. On my JD I'm constantly adjusting the chute on the fly.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> This machine would be a PITA for me to use as my regular blower. You have to stop the machine and go to the side to rotate the chute. On my JD I'm constantly adjusting the chute on the fly.


I am glad I have the 226 model, my chute moves back and forth when you turn the crank by the handle bars..................as it should, no need to stop and go to the side to rotate?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine does that too. But as you rotate the barrel, the chute only rotates a little before it drops down so low you are shooting the snow straight down onto the ground. I would think for maximum throwage you would have to keep the chute at T.D.C. and rotate it manually.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Days!!!
Thanks to the forum members for their help!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What did you do buy a snow making machine?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been snowing here every day for two weeks! We've gotten some rainfall that settled it some. I forgot what the sun looks like!!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had the opportunity to use this machine several times now. I have to say it's not meant to handle very heavy snow. The little 4 h.p. B&S just doesn't have the cajones. It's very awkward to use, I'll never get used to the auger driving the wheels, which definitely need chains. This machine spends alot of time spinning. It really needs more than the one gear it has, which is too fast! But it is a cool little machine, I do have a blast with it. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for one of the 26" models next.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That is what I was thinking about the one speed.
Maybe get some chains?
I saw a couple working on youtube and they were just eating up the big hard snow that had been sitting for a while on the side of their driveways.
Maybe all you need is more traction?

I know right now that the handle bars sit too low for me.
But I have yet to use mine, no snow.


----------



## J-Dawg (Jan 12, 2015)

*chute cable*

Hey Guys,

just picked up a 226 for 50 bux and runs like a champ...cept the chute cable broke.....saw the pick of kind of how the cable orients around everything....but can anyone help guide me to how the cable really does go around so I'm not guessing based on the picture.....

does it come up out from where the chain is...go around twice around the vertical pulley wheel, then slalom around the two horizontal wheels, and through and end at the hole in the turret of the chute? or does it go around some how twice around the chute turrett

I haven't taken it about beyond that turret off and the pulley cover...so I haven't seen the layout under the main cover.....but how does it know to rotate one direction and then rotate the other direction 

i'm probably way over thinking it but.....that's me

or....does the cable come out twice from under the main cover...and when the drum spins one way it tugs and turns the turrett, and then when the drum goes the other way...it pulls the turret from the opposite cable and rotates it the other way??

thanks

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

J-Dawg said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just picked up a 226 for 50 bux and runs like a champ...cept the chute cable broke.....saw the pick of kind of how the cable orients around everything....but can anyone help guide me to how the cable really does go around so I'm not guessing based on the picture.....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site, just seeing your question.

By any chance did you get this Snow Bird in Jersey? Central Jersey?

I looked through the manual and it doesn't tell you much about the cable.

Now we been waiting for Whitebassbenny to post some pictures of a fix he did to his Craftsman? Top secret because he has not said a word.
In this thread,
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-forum/31825-snowbird-chute-cable-repair.html

I think he might realize that his repair is totally different from the Snow Birds cable replacement?

Now the OP of this thread had his all apart, to bad he didn't take some pictures of the cable hookup. Greenmtman do you have any impute on the cable?
I have never had mine apart enough to see how it is hooked up. If I do I am going to take pictures.
Steely Tim said he has screwed around with the cable one time maybe he might have some impute here? I guess he has not seen the question yet?

It looks like it just hooks to the pulley?
How it is routed I would have to take mine apart and look.

Do you have this? Take a look, but what you're asking it doesn't show you much.

(I linked something but it did not work) But you said you saw the picture anyway, do you have the manual?

Well if anything I bumped the post maybe someone will comment.
I would like to know or see pictures of where that cable goes too.

I would still like to see Whitebassbenny's fix to his Craftsman cable too.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I posted a pic on Page 3, post 29 of this thread that might help.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't see much, did you happen to see how it wraps on the pulley while you were working on it?

Did you find that Snow Bird yet?The one that was on Craigslist?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, It's listed in antiques, that's why I couldn't find it. 
Snowbird Snowblower Model S225


----------



## offrdracin (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a bunch of snowbird parts listed on ebay in a lot hated to throw the stuff out


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

i have some parts from mine I was trying to sell on ebay,I am in vt too,let me know what you need,if you can pick them up,they will be yours.terry


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

you can unbolt the pull starter from behind the shroud in case you cant get it out


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

terryc said:


> i have some parts from mine I was trying to sell on ebay,I am in vt too,let me know what you need,if you can pick them up,they will be yours.terry


Hey Terry, it might be best to try to sell these in season.
Post them say, come October?

I have not logged on for a while, I was just sitting here in all the heat and humidity thinking about snow.:wavetowel2:

Then realized I have not logged on here in a while.

Hello all.....soon the snows will come.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum offrdracin :welcome:

Did you put a link to your listing in the classifieds and the Craigslist/ebay sections ??


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

i have parts,i am scrapping out a snowbird,look at my pics,most things if you pay for shipping,they are free,terry


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

terryc said:


> i have some parts from mine I was trying to sell on ebay,I am in vt too,let me know what you need,if you can pick them up,they will be yours.terry





terryc said:


> i have parts,i am scrapping out a snowbird,look at my pics,most things if you pay for shipping,they are free,terry


That is a nice thing to do Terry. :rock:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still alive, have not logged in for awhile. I had the old girl for sale all summer, I'm glad nobody bought it! I'm going to keep it and still need the before mentioned parts to make it complete.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Pulled the old girl out of the shed last Sunday, started on the second pull! We have ethanol free gas in town now. Hooray!!


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

GreenMtnMan I believe I have the flat cover panel you are missing on the drivers side of your s225. I can take a look this weekend if you are interested. I just finished putting my s225 back together and looking forward to trying it this winter. I found the missing white button for mine but its not in my picture.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in the cover and trying to find the white piece. Thank you!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

This morning I was out doing some clean up. She performed pretty good. One huge problem is that the barrel rotates from vibration and the force of snow being thrown out of the chute. I have to hold the chute handle or use a bungie cord to hold it in place. I really would like to take care of this problem so that I can use it more often.


----------

